# Phrag fischeri



## JeanLux (Oct 20, 2013)

My first fischeri to bring it to flowering, not the great shape (yet, because not yet compl. open?), but a fischeri , and maybe the next bud will be better! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 20, 2013)

Way cool JeanLux!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 20, 2013)

So cute!!!! Nice photo!


----------



## Dido (Oct 20, 2013)

congrats looks not to bad


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2013)

Very nice Jean.:clap:

I have 2 growing well but yet to flower. They need this flower pic for inspiration!


----------



## Carkin (Oct 20, 2013)

Lovely colour!


----------



## fibre (Oct 20, 2013)

What a lovely Phrag!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 20, 2013)

Cutie!!

How do you grow it?


----------



## atlantis (Oct 20, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> [...] but a fischeri



I couldn´t agree more! _Phrag. fischeri_ is so far my favourite Phrag. species. No matter how they look. Have to love them! :clap:

Congrats *Jean*.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 20, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks all!!!!



Erythrone said:


> Cutie!!
> 
> *How do you grow it*?



Lise, I got the plant in low spike 3 months ago from Popow, so no real experience with it yet! It is a 2 growths' plants that had already spiked/bloomed? on the old growth. I keep it shaded, in a saucer, so rather wet! And 2 new growths have been emerging since I got it  !! 

Jean


----------



## calypso (Oct 21, 2013)

fine indeed, is it flowering season now?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 21, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## eaborne (Oct 21, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 22, 2013)

Very good flowering, bravo Jean! Is the flower larger than the one of a P. schlimii?


----------



## eteson (Oct 22, 2013)

Good work! nice pouch coloration!

mine spiked a few weeks ago despite being a quite small single growth plant but blasted the only one bud . I have another in low spike right now... fingers crossed.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 22, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Thanks all!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci, Jean!


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 23, 2013)

Brabantia said:


> Very good flowering, bravo Jean! Is the flower larger than the one of a P. schlimii?



No, I would say 1/2 to 2/3 of schlimii's size!!!! Unfortunately the first bud of my schlimii with 2 spikes blasted (? right word here?), but maybe a next one will be in time to have a comp. pic!!! Jean


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> No, I would say 1/2 to 2/3 of schlimii's size!!!! Unfortunately the first bud of my schlimii with 2 spikes blasted (? right word here?), but maybe a next one will be in time to have a comp. pic!!! Jean



Yup Tiny!! not that much bigger than a mexipedium flower.


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 24, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> No, I would say 1/2 to 2/3 of schlimii's size!!!! Unfortunately the first bud of my schlimii with 2 spikes blasted (? right word here?), but maybe a next one will be in time to have a comp. pic!!! Jean


Thank you Jean. It is really very small.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 26, 2013)

It is small but it is its first bloom too.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 26, 2013)

Great colour!


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 27, 2013)

looks fine to me


----------



## Daniel2 (Oct 28, 2013)

My fischeri in Taipei


----------



## Daniel2 (Oct 28, 2013)

more


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 28, 2013)

They are very nice Daniel! What is their NS?


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 29, 2013)

Bravo Daniel!!!! Jean


----------



## Daniel2 (Oct 29, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> They are very nice Daniel! What is their NS?



5-5.5 cm or so. Sorry, I did not actually measure the NS.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 29, 2013)

Thank you Daniel! It is accurate enough for me!


----------



## Spaph (Oct 29, 2013)

Daniel2 said:


> more



Amazing clones Daniel!



JeanLux said:


> My first fischeri to bring it to flowering, not the great shape (yet, because not yet compl. open?), but a fischeri , and maybe the next bud will be better! Jean



Nice work getting the first bloom! I love this species, I want one!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 2, 2013)

very cute flower!!!


----------

